# forum format changed with snow leopard



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I have just installed Snow Leopard on my mac and now thw TT Forum format has changed ? it does not look right , tha index page has all the normal forum sections but they are staggered over the page ?

Is there a setting i can change on the forum to correct this ?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't know why it is but my iphone is the same. :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Think this was reported when the new look was implemented but obviously it's not been fixed.

Strange tho, as on my iPhone it looks fine :?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

got it sorted now ,
i done a complete os software update and its back to normal now 

Mark


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Problem is on my jailbroken work iphone my o2 personal iphone is ok. as you said Nick when the forum changed it become staggered.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Nem said:


> Think this was reported when the new look was implemented but obviously it's not been fixed.
> 
> Strange tho, as on my iPhone it looks fine :?


Looks fine on my iPhone too


----------

